

Microbranches in Mercurial - gecko
http://bitquabit.com/2008/08/microbranches-in-mercurial-par/

======
KirinDave
The article is actually wrong. :\

The difference between patch queues and git branches is that git branches
don't have any temporal context other than the base patch in git branches.
There's no ordering or connection between git checkout -b b1 and git checkout
-b b2 off a single patch.

This is not the case in hg, although I can't claim to fully understand it.
Patch queues are really quite different from git's local cheap branches, and I
think that trying to counter them with the pq's is a tough row to hoe.

~~~
gecko
Provided you're using qguards, mq allows you to ditch temporal connections
between patches as well. An early version of this article left that out
specifically because I modified the default behavior of qnew on my system to
create guards so that I can use them that way; I've updated the article to use
qguards explicitly to achieve git-like temporal independence.

EDIT: And today I learn that Hacker News doesn't support full Markdown.

